# Raw propolis price



## augustus (Mar 25, 2014)

I saw really clean propolis on EBAY fir $60 a pound. I think you can get more depending who you're selling to. I've looked at this a lot and EBAY is pretty close at this time. Good luck its a valuable product if its clean.


----------

